# Single seat golf buggies. Which are the best. And from where.



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 23, 2019)

I may neeed to get one of these . But which and from where.?
Any users of these?
TIA


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 23, 2019)

20 years+ of experience including seeing what others are using and there experiences.
I would go with one or two -

Grass Hopper or Patterson

just check their own websites. Your location may be a deciding factor. I know grasshopper will come to you but I do not know about Patterson.

The very cheap China made products you see on ebay are fairly unreliable.

I have had had experience of the PowaKaddy which was bought out by Electrokart (Voyager) but no experience of that particular manufacturer. They should have a better controller than the one fitted to Powakaddy their motor/ gearbox combo.

Worth making sure you buy a model suited to your weight. The uncushioned tractor seat on the grasshopper model gives you better stability on slopes than the cushioned seat but you have to absorb the bumps a bit more.

Whatever model you buy do not exceed the slope rating, avoid steep slopes if possible and try to 'zigzag' up hills.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 24, 2019)

We have the Grasshopper Junior Classic for rentals, they have been good.

Some of our members have now gone on the buy them, quite a few members have the Grasshopper Senior Pro buggies, I think they are good all year round buggies as you can get a decent cover for them.

And the aftersales is very good.


----------

